# Lab review VPT



## London newbie (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've been searching for some clomid online. I found a couple of trusted sites.

Two of them are selling clomid from VPT (Victoria Pharma Tech).

Both sites are selling it cheap. But the rest of the gear on both sites is around regular price so it's just the VPT clomid that's cheap.

Anyone know any reason why?

Is VPT legit and good quality?

Anyone ever used any VPT products?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Wouldn't trust any lab that isn't pharma grade when it comes to things like pct. I've never heard of VPT so not sure if pharma or not.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

VPT is relabelled BD.eu

personally id avoid.


----------

